# Bench Lathe ID ?



## Kpar (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi all, Just having a clean up of old manuals I've had since my younger days and came across an instruction manual for a mini lathe. I think my Dad may have owned it. The manual is 12 pages long and very detailed on in packing and general use including "Assembly Diagram & Parts List"
There seems to be no brand except "Bench Lathe"
Can anyone ID the unit ?.
Kpar


----------



## Cogsy (Oct 16, 2017)

Looks very much like the modern Seig 7x series, likely an early version. My 7x14 purchased in 2012 looks virtually identical except for the addition of the RPM display.


----------



## Mechanicboy (Oct 17, 2017)

This is a older version of "Mini lathe 7x10" made by Sieg in Shanghai, China. The picture of Mini lathe 7x10 later version with top slide.


----------



## Kpar (Oct 17, 2017)

Just finished reading the manual, not one mention of make, model or manufacturer anywhere.
Maybe just a no-name from china. The only warning is, to make sure the 3 pin power plug has a ROUND earth pin. Is this a clue to where it was made ?.


----------



## Mechanicboy (Oct 17, 2017)

It's this same lathe who has been changed though years with colour, equipments, plastic parts instead aluminium handwheel and the top slide was mounted later. Sieg mfg. in China has changed these lathes though years with colour (green, red, white, blue),  equipments and electronic etc at same lathe who has same base such as bed, main spindle and tail stock. The same lathe has difference name such as "Bench lathe", "Mini lathe", "Axminster", "Grizzly" and "Sieg".


----------



## Mechanicboy (Oct 17, 2017)

3 pin power plug has a ROUND earth pin. American power plug? ---> http://legacy.ybsitecenter.com/multi-images/kop/legacy/var/bt/90225/822438-electrical-work-pittsburgh-pa-rich-cardillo-electric-plug.jpg


----------



## Kpar (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks Jens,
I have just been informed by a relative that he knows where this lathe is and it has been sitting idle for years. I intend to follow it up.
Kpar


----------

